# Rose / Red Bull bikes



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

Click: My racing bicycle

My Rose bicycle:

Bike: Rose Pro-SL 2000
Group: Shimano 105 5700
Wheelset 1: Shimano RS80
Wheelset 2: Easton Aero
Saddle: Prologo Nago Evo T2.0
Components: FSA
Weight: 8140 gr.


----------

